

Ask HN: Idea Sunday - adam419

It&#x27;s that time again everyone. Last week this thread was pretty successful, as we saw a great discussion taking place among a huge variety of different ideas. So refresher if you didn&#x27;t see it last time, post any ideas you&#x27;re juggling in your head for product ideas, businesses, or general problems you have in your life.<p>Together we can strengthen our ideas by exposing them to others and introducing them to the world.<p>Go!
======
adam419
What if you could really motivate yourself to do well on something like the
SAT by having your score automatically posted to all your friends on Facebook.
This extends generally to the concept of creating public accountability
somehow towards your goals.

~~~
minimaxir
Test scores are a _never_ -share-to-others type of score.

------
roryokane
Note: this thread has been overtaken by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582077),
a post at the same time by the original creator of Idea Sunday.

